# What are some tourist things to do in Dubai?



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have some friends coming in a few weeks and they are also staying for a week. It is their first time in UAE so i need some ideas on where to take them and things. Please help me out I am bad a planning this kinda stuff. I don't want them to be bored sitting in my apartment all day.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not long ago there was a thread about this so do a search, but from the top of my mind:

- Ski Dubai
- Gold/spice souq
- Desert safari
- Dhow cruise at the creek
- Dubai museum (very tiny though)
- Souq Madinat 
- Dinner or coffee at some of the restaurants at the Dubai Mall with views of the Burj Khalifa
- Burj Khalifa (book in advance for cheaper tickets)
- Drive to Abu Dhabi to see the Grand Mosque, Emirates Palace, Yas Island, etc.
- Atlantis acquarium
- Malls, malls and more malls

Obviously it all depends on what kind of things they like. Also check timeoutdubai.com, they always have some great suggestions there.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Not long ago there was a thread about this so do a search, but from the top of my mind:
> 
> - Ski Dubai
> - Gold/spice souq
> ...


Thanks Dizzy, ya i have gone back and looked at old threads for ideas but i was hoping to get some personal experiences. Whats is Gold/spice soug?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The gold and spice souqs are the 'traditional' souqs near the Corniche, a lot of people like going there to buy souvenirs, pashminas, etc. Is definitely an interesting experience  Expect to do a lot of bargaing though if you want to buy something...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention that those souqs only open after 6PM or so. And Maz just suggested on another thread the "Capitan Jack' dhow cruise which departs from the Marina Walk and goes around the Palm, marina, Atlantis, etc. , that's also a fun one, especially with this weather.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I always take visitors on an evening Dhow Cruise on the night they arrive, it's a lovely relaxing way to relax after a long flight.

If you need a break from them send them off on a Big Red Bus Tour!

Global Village - is it open this year?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Global Village - is it open this year?


According to their website, they should have opened on 10th November. Though, I have not heard the usual advertising campaigns...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> - Malls, malls and more malls



and more and more and more and more malls.. of all sizes and shapes


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Fountain at the Dubai Mall (show starts from 6pm and every half an hour from then on)
Big Bus Tour (red line) includes a trip down the Gold Souk and a Dhow Creek Cruise for free.
Burj Al Arab
Waterparks (Wild Wadi or the one at Atlantis)
Jumeriah Mosque - 10am tour on Sat/Sun/Tue/Thu
Sharjah - Blue Souk


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a big list of things to do in the What's On thread.....

It's been up there for weeks now.


----------

